# The Life in Algol Forum - For to my NewLife worldbuilding project and related novels



## Valdin (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, so a few months ago I had this forum, the *Life in Algol  Forum*, which was basically the home of one of my two great hobbies  (allong with being the lead singer and song writer of my band).

*The Life in Algol* (aka LiA) *Project*  is basically about filling the real-life trinary solar system of Algol.  The project is in turn divided into two subprojects: The NewLife  Project and The Peoples of Algol.

*NewLife* is a collaborative  world building project wherein I (with the help of any who wishes to  help) create the fictional universe of LiA. This means creating the  planets inside the Algol solar system, most notable Novusvita (which is  derived from the Latin for "new life") and everything on it, including  its geology, climate, native race (the Xen'vi) and life. The project  also includes creating the future of mankind, as they/we end up  colonising the planet.

  Then there's *The Peoples of Algol*,  which is a novel-trilogy taking place mainly on Novusvita, but also  partly on the Earth of +/- 200 years in the future and some of the other  bodies in the Algol solar system.

  The trilogy has two main protagonists: David Wells, a human exobiologist  working in Darwin, the largest human colony on the planet, and Priantos  Escar, a member of the native race and "secret agent" of the Valiero'vi  nation.

  I plan for the novels to be epic. =) You can find the first 17 chapters  on FA here, but  that's not the link I wanted to post...

 I wanted to post the link to the forum, so I supose I should explain the forum a bit more.

 The LiA forum is a place to work on and discuss the  NewLife Project and the Peoples of Algol novels. It basically makes the  whole deal collaborative and allows me to share what's been done so far,  though I still have to add quite a bit.

The forum also has:
-A link to the NewLife Wiki, which still needs articles, to be honest (I'd sorta like help with that... ^^')
-A whole bunch of sections for every part of the project.
-A gallery (though we already have FA...)
-A roleplaying section (though you probably have a site already...)
-Its own roleplay (yeah...)
-An IM chat box (like anyone's ever going to use this)
-A great need of more users


 Now that I've successfullyfailed at making my forum sound awesome, *here*'s the link. =D


----------



## Valdin (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: The Life in Algol Forum - For to my NewLife worldbuilding project and related nov*

Five days and 22 views later...


----------

